# Any Airedale rescues?



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

There's an Airedale at the local SPCA. Infected dog bite on a front leg, already had a surgery and needs more. He's at the SPCA of Clearlake, in Lake county, in northern California (town would be Kelseyville most likely). Amos the Airedale. He's young.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

There are 4 contacts in California.

http://www.airedalerescue.net/index...id=552&tmpl=component&view=article&Itemid=291

This is the one specifically for N. Cali: http://www.nwairedalerescue.org/


----------

